

Usable Live Programming - albertzeyer
http://research.microsoft.com/en-us/people/smcdirm/liveprogramming.aspx

======
k__
nice!

Requesting a JavaScript version of it, preferably in 30 lines of code. :)

~~~
seanmcdirmid
Call me when JavaScript supports threads and not just web workers :(

